# i7 8700K, 8600K, 7700K Overclock results



## Vayra86 (Jan 16, 2018)

*Looking to share RESULTS, SCREENSHOTS & knowledge. *​
*Anything Coffee Lake and Kaby Lake goes & keep it on topic. I want condensed, useful info here.*​
i7 8700k + AsRock Fatal1ty K6 + beQuiet Dark Rock Pro 3:
Current setup: 5.0 Ghz 4-core boost, 4.9 Ghz 6-core boost, HT OFF, AVX Offset 2. 1.36v - 1.344v vCore, sustained load looks very decent (on air, no delid):
Might be able to push 5.0 6-core still with this setting, but gonna see how this fares over time.

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/24658425?


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jan 16, 2018)

crickets chirping...

I'd join in but my 7800X is a Skylake.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 16, 2018)

WhiteNoise said:


> crickets chirping...
> 
> I'd join in but my 7800X is a Skylake.



Indeed, lol  But feel free, I can always use info on how to tweak the finer details.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 16, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> Looking to share results & knowledge. I'm missing an active thread on this. Anything Coffee Lake and Kaby Lake goes!



https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/intel-core-i7-owners-club.212933/


----------



## John Naylor (Jan 17, 2018)

In addition, Overclock.net usually has a Overclocking Guide and Statistics thread for very new generation and keeps a database of results and statistics.  Here's Kaby Lake (7600k / 7700k) link and statistics summary below.  Stats kept include:

CPU, Bclk, Core Mult, Core Freq, Cache Freq, Vcore in Bios, Vcore, Fclk, Cooler, Stability, Batch, Ram Settings, VCCIO, SA, Motherboard   

http://www.overclock.net/t/1621347/kaby-lake-overclocking-guide-with-statistics

Sample Size     61     
Average OC     5.03
Median OC     5.00
Average Vcore     1.36
Median Vcore     1.36

From what I have seen so far Coffee Lake is not showing much variation on results


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Jan 17, 2018)

Here's a post I did over in [H] for my stable 5.0, all cores on an asus board, not delidded:

https://hardforum.com/threads/my-87...is-it-pretty-average.1951296/#post-1043420173

XMP for DDR3200 2 x 16GB, selected "No" on doing ALL adjustments, just loaded the profile.
AVX Negative offset 2 (Though I could likely raise this, or seemingly remove it back to 0)
Sync All Cores
50
LLC 5 (I am waffling between 5 and 6. At 5 with 1.31, I drop to 1.296 under load which runs fine. Then at 6 with 1.30, I move up to 1.32 under load, so a little bit of an over shoot with some small heat increase. If 5 proves unstable, I will drop vcore to 1.30 and use 6 since that was 6 hours OCCT with AVX stable).
Long Duration PPL - 4095
Short Duration PPL - 4095
IA AC Load Line - 0.01 (These are what I needed to tame my 1.5 overshoot when booting into desktop)
IA DC Load Line - 0.01 (These are what I needed to tame my 1.5 overshoot when booting into desktop)
CPU Core/Cache Current Limit - 255.50
Core voltage - Adaptive
Eventual Turbo Voltage - 1.31 with LLC 5 (1.30 with LLC 6)


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 17, 2018)

Thanks for that info! Currently settled for 4.8 Ghz @ 1.344v, HT on which is stable in P95


John Naylor said:


> In addition, Overclock.net usually has a Overclocking Guide and Statistics thread for very new generation and keeps a database of results and statistics.  Here's Kaby Lake (7600k / 7700k) link and statistics summary below.  Stats kept include:
> 
> CPU, Bclk, Core Mult, Core Freq, Cache Freq, Vcore in Bios, Vcore, Fclk, Cooler, Stability, Batch, Ram Settings, VCCIO, SA, Motherboard
> 
> ...



Nice. The 1.36v really seems a tipping point, both in temps and clock rate options.

I'm now Linpack/AVX stable at 4.8 Ghz (6c) / 4.9 Ghz (4c) @ 1.36v, HT ON and no AVX offset. 4.9 on all cores is just out of reach, so I think I've found a nice 24/7 cap. Temps cap out at 90 C under sustained AVX stress testing, and 72-76c with other 100% loads. In normal use... down to 65-70 tops. For a non-delid on air... pretty happy with this result, going to roll with it until it crashes - if it ever does 

I could still fine tune it further, but that's on the table still if I ever hit instability. 5.0 Ghz unfortunately didn't happen (I can't really add vCore), at least not with HT on, and 6 threads vs +100mhz is an easy choice.



Cybrnook2002 said:


> Here's a post I did over in [H] for my stable 5.0, all cores on an asus board, not delidded:
> 
> https://hardforum.com/threads/my-87...is-it-pretty-average.1951296/#post-1043420173
> 
> AVX Negative offset 2 (Though I could likely raise this, or seemingly remove it back to 0)



Have you watched your actual clock rate with AVX Offset? On my board, it keeps fluctuating clocks between offset/normal values regardless of the type of load. So for me it was effectively a lower clock. I read that happens for most people.

Anyway - pretty nice result there, you've definitely got a better chip there.


----------



## Vario (Jan 17, 2018)

I haven't been running overclocked 24/7 because I don't have the need but I will run some tests and show you my load voltages and temps at different frequencies for my i5 8600K Z370 Taichi Gskill TridentZ DDR4 3200 C14.  To isolate the CPU, ram is set to JEDEC 2133 1.2V.  Z370 Taichi Bios is version P1.40 with Microcode Rev 80.  Case is PC A05.  Heatsink is a PHTC12-DX with a Yate Loon D14BH-12 strapped on and a Delta EFB1212VH behind it with custom fan curves.

1)
Stock Frequencies, voltages and Temps with Prime95 v29.4 build7 Blend Load for 10 mins:
CPU Frequency: 4.137MHz
NB Frequency: 4036 MHz
CPU Vcore: 1.072 - 1.120
CPU VID: 1.264
Typical Core Temperature 42-60*C
Room Temperature 23*C
I cleared HW Monitor immediately after starting Prime95.

2)  Same settings as above except the following:
Multiplier 45X
LLC2
Vcore Offset: Auto
C States Disabled
Rest is stock
CPU Frequency: 4.539MHz
NB Frequency: 4136 MHz
CPU Vcore: 1.168 - 1.184
Typical Core Temperature Ranging 46-72*C, typically around 60*C.
Room Temperature 23*C



3) seems that after bios 1.40 I don't overclock at as low a voltage as before, that was the Coffeelake Microcode update.  I will try different voltages to see where I am at 50X.
More to come...


----------



## FireFox (Jan 17, 2018)

Own Experience and thoughts




Cybrnook2002 said:


> XMP



Last time i used it was on my 2600 and that is a long time ago



Cybrnook2002 said:


> AVX



Runing 5.0GHz with AVX Negative offset 2 = 4.8GHZ = at this point better to run 4.8GHZ



Cybrnook2002 said:


> LLC



Never used it before except for Xeon Machines




Cybrnook2002 said:


> Long Duration PPL - 4095
> Short Duration PPL - 4095



No needed



Cybrnook2002 said:


> IA AC Load Line - 0.01
> IA DC Load Line - 0.01



No needed



Cybrnook2002 said:


> CPU Core/Cache Current Limit - 255.50



No needed


Now, my point and question is:

What is the difference between your Machine with all these settings and mine with just Multiplier x 51 and 1.328V?

I don't use none of those settings that you use and my OC is stable.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Vario (Jan 17, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> Now, my point and question is:
> 
> What is the difference between your Machine with all these settings and mine with just Multiplier x 51 and 1.328V?
> 
> I don't use none of those settings that you use and my OC is stable.


It is possible your motherboard's auto for all these categories is good enough for stability.  To dial in stability sometimes you have to tweak everything.  Some people like to tweak everything on principle.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 17, 2018)

Vario said:


> It is possible your motherboard's auto for all these categories is good enough for stability.



Last time i tweaked an OC'ed Machine was for my i7 2600 since then i use just multiplier and Vcore, is it maybe because i always buy high end Motherboards? i don't think so because the board that @Cybrnook2002 has it is not much different from mine.


----------



## erocker (Jan 17, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> Own Experience and thoughts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's the assigned VID (set by Intel) to the CPU that's the difference. Yours is lower, theirs is higher. Mine's higher, though actual voltage I need is much much lower.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 17, 2018)

erocker said:


> It's the assigned VID (set by Intel) to the CPU that's the difference. Yours is lower, theirs is higher. Mine's higher, though actual voltage I need is much much lower.



Fair enough

What voltages are you using?


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 17, 2018)

Cool! It would be awesome if a table was maintained in the first post. Cpu/speed/voltage/cooling/board/ram/speed etc... 

Otherwise it will turn into a monster thread with random results.


----------



## erocker (Jan 17, 2018)

Bios settings: In Windows, under load vcore is at 1.232v @ 4.8Ghz.


----------



## arroyo (Jan 17, 2018)

*CPU *(no delid)
4800 MHz (HT ON)
CPU Voltage = 1.25V
AVX offset = 2
Vcore LLC = High

*Memory* (2x Ballistix Sport LT Gray 8GB DDR4-2400 UDIMM BLS8G4D240FSB)
3000MHz 16-18-18-38 1T
Mem V = 1.28V
VCCIO = 1V
VCCSA = 1.1V

*Cooling: *Thermalright Macho + 12cm fan 1500 rpm
*Case:* Chieftec Cube

*Stability*: REALBENCH 24h + Prime95 12h + OCCT Linpack 4h


----------



## Vario (Jan 17, 2018)

Seems like updating my Taichi bios to 1.40 from 1.30 has brought back the extreme v-droop issue it had with the original 1.10 bios.  I don't want to revert to 1.30 because I got the microcode update from 1.40, unless the microcode 80 update is retained on reloading the 1.30 bios...

Either way, previously was pushing 50x with avx offset 1 and about 1.260v and passed aida64 for 20 mins small fpu, now it can post but droops down to 1.240 which is too low even at higher LLC and therefore unstable.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 17, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> Own Experience and thoughts
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agree with most of these points on my experience thus far - especially the AVX offset. I tried it, and it practically means your CPU drops multipliers on heavy loads. End

So far I'm loving this CPU; except for the one detail of the odd 85-90 C temp spike. They are extremely rare in normal use, in stress tests they occur once every 2-3 mins.

As for LLC, I found on my board which is very similar to @Vario 's Taichi (if not a copy) Level 5 (lowest setting) works best, and using the offset value for vCore is definitely more stable than fixed. I see zero vDroop here, any other level increases temps and gives massive drop at the beginning of a load + higher temp/voltage spikes (have seen 1.41v on level 3, 1.38v on level 4 at same vCore setting) Do note: I did update BIOS to latest, and so far it's been free of issues, things do what they should.


----------



## erocker (Jan 17, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> except for the one detail of the odd 85-90 C temp spike.



Is the mobo applying too much auto voltage to your VCCSA/IO?


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 17, 2018)

erocker said:


> Is the mobo applying too much auto voltage to your VCCSA/IO?



Possibly, I haven't detected a spike on monitoring that, but it is on auto.

@erocker what would be a good vccsa/io for 3200mhz/C16 sticks?


----------



## erocker (Jan 17, 2018)

hwbot or aida 64 should tell you what it's running at.


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 17, 2018)

> @erocker what would be a good vccsa/io for 3200mhz/C16 sticks?


stock? Shouldnt need to add any for 3200mhz. Maybe .1V over stock? Set it manually at stock and see what happens.

Maybe if you have 32gb... but your specs do not say.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 17, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> stock? Shouldnt need to add any for 3200mhz. Maybe .1V over stock? Set it manually at stock and see what happens.
> 
> Maybe if you have 32gb... but your specs do not say.



Thanks, and they do now 

Progress! VCCIO and VCCSA @ 1.1v instead of 1.2 / 1.27 (!) and a huge drop in avg temps, I was also able to lower the offset, now sitting at 1.344-1.328 vCore.

Highest temp spike now is high 80's, and occurs a lot less.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 18, 2018)

erocker said:


> Bios settings: In Windows, under load vcore is at 1.232v @ 4.8Ghz.



Yeap, those are the same Voltages i have underload when using 4.8ghz and in Bios Vcore is set at 1.20V


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Jan 18, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> Thanks, and they do now
> 
> Progress! VCCIO and VCCSA @ 1.1v instead of 1.2 / 1.27 (!) and a huge drop in avg temps, I was also able to lower the offset, now sitting at 1.344-1.328 vCore.
> 
> ...


What I found (and noted, to those asking):

IA AC Load Line - 0.01 (These are what I needed to tame my 1.5 overshoot when booting into desktop)
IA DC Load Line - 0.01 (These are what I needed to tame my 1.5 overshoot when booting into desktop)

Was that my board had a LLC on the AC and DC IA lines, and with it set to "Auto" was overshooting (temp spikes). Setting the LLC of those to the lowest I could .1 (and is a common trick for Z170 and Z270) brought temp spikes (and voltage spikes) to basically nonexistent. I also float between LLC 5 and 6  Maybe your board has a compatible setting.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 18, 2018)

Cybrnook2002 said:


> IA AC Load Line - 0.01 (These are what I needed to tame my 1.5 overshoot when booting into desktop)
> IA DC Load Line - 0.01 (These are what I needed to tame my 1.5 overshoot when booting into desktop)





Cybrnook2002 said:


> Was that my board had a LLC on the AC and DC IA lines, and with it set to "Auto" was overshooting (temp spikes). Setting the LLC of those to the lowest I could .1



In my System it doesn't makes any difference when set Auto or 0.01


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Jan 18, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> In my System it doesn't makes any difference when set Auto or 0.01


That's good to know. On mine it does  a very big one.

Let me add to this post to try and answer a bit more. I saw all your questions @Knoxx29 and am trying not to answer them all one by one  I put a link in there, and noted next to most of my line items why I did what I did, most is already answered.

But, I can see you have a similar board to me with the same model CPU. Just because they are similar, does not make them the same. If you are looking at validating your OC settings by comparing to mine, that could take a while. I only listed what worked for me, and what I found to be solid for me after a few days of rigiourous back and forth and testing for AVX vs non AVX loads and watching like a hawk my VID, vcore temps etc...... Few things to keep in mind for us would be BIOS versions, technically neither one of us listed. I am on the latest 1003, but made all my OC settings on 0802 (and updated later), that can make a big difference on how voltages and VRM's etc.. act on a board. Also our VID's are likely different, same reason some chips are great clockers, and some are not.

Nevertheless, here you are:



> XMP for DDR3200 2 x 16GB, selected "No" on doing ALL adjustments, just loaded the profile.


Works fine to load the profile, notice I said did "not" click yes to load "all" adjustments


> AVX Negative offset 2 (Though I could likely raise this, or seemingly remove it back to 0)


As I noted, I could remove this and go back to 0, which I will be doing in the end as I am 5.0 stable across the board, no need to offset. I read in a few threads on the interwebs as well that there is a suspicion that BIOS detection of AVX may not be the most accurate, and could be down-clocking unnecessarily.


> Sync All Cores


Of course, sync all cores


> 50


5.0 ghz


> LLC 5 (I am waffling between 5 and 6. At 5 with 1.31, I drop to 1.296 under load which runs fine. Then at 6 with 1.30, I move up to 1.32 under load, so a little bit of an over shoot with some small heat increase. If 5 proves unstable, I will drop vcore to 1.30 and use 6 since that was 6 hours OCCT with AVX stable).


this is LLC for the CPU itself (different from AC/DC IA). I am using LLC to "stabilize" my load ramps. It ramps up and down now exactly the same every time, and I know the vcore it will land on.


> Long Duration PPL - 4095


Provide voltage/current for a longer duration to sustain a better "hold out". Carried over from my Z170/270 clocking.


> Short Duration PPL - 4095


Provide voltage/current for a longer duration to sustain a better "hold out". Carried over from my Z170/270 clocking.


> IA AC Load Line - 0.01 (These are what I needed to tame my 1.5 overshoot when booting into desktop)


Without this, LLC was ramping up to almost 1.5 on a desktop boot (which if you google is common on the Z370 platform). Removing this (setting to lowest setting), tames the "Auto" beast, and now my main LLC is where I ramp to, and it is stable and predictable.


> IA DC Load Line - 0.01 (These are what I needed to tame my 1.5 overshoot when booting into desktop)


Without this, LLC was ramping up to almost 1.5 on a desktop boot (which if you google is common on the Z370 platform). Removing this (setting to lowest setting), tames the "Auto" beast, and now my main LLC is where I ramp to, and it is stable and predictable.


> CPU Core/Cache Current Limit - 255.50


Without this I was noticing a fluctuation of my clocks when running a longer/sustained stress tests. It would ramp to 5, then drop to 4.5 - 4.8, then back to 5 etc. With it set, it goes up and it stays up. Different from AVX offset, this was almost like a premature down-clock.


> Core voltage - Adaptive


Adaptive to get a drop in vcore states under low to no load


> Eventual Turbo Voltage - 1.31 with LLC 5 (1.30 with LLC 6)


Core I set my target to be, then use LLC to bring up the read end under load

 Hopefully that helps you, my hands are tired now.


----------



## erocker (Jan 18, 2018)

@Cybrnook2002 

Do you know if you have an early production 8700K? I know mine is and the earlier ones seems to have some wacky VID's that just aren't even close to what the chip actually is. 
I got my other system built now, so I'm going to send mine off to Silicon Lottery for a delid and testing. Seems to be a pretty good deal.


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Jan 18, 2018)

I would assume it's a more current production line. BUT, I will say it was an "tray" CPU I bought from Provantage for about $350 when the 8700K's were going for $410 everywhere else. Probably about a month or so ago.....

And de-lid it yourself  Rock-it kit seems to still work on the Coffee lake chips (so far). Nothing more satisfying than doing it yourself.

I have been tempted to do mine as well, but with my loads temps running in the mid 70's (over 20 + away from tjmax) and idle in the 25's, I am sitting pretty. If you want to do it yourself though, I bought some syringes from Amazon that have a larger diameter needle which was PERFECT for me when I laid a new bead of RTV down, just pay shipping.


----------



## erocker (Jan 18, 2018)

Nah, not going to delid... I screwed one chip already.  I can next day it to Silicon Lottery and for 60 bucks they'll do it and test it. I'm almost more interested in just getting a 3rd party to clock the chip.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 18, 2018)

Cybrnook2002 said:


> That's good to know. On mine it does  a very big one.
> 
> Let me add to this post to try and answer a bit more. I saw all your questions @Knoxx29 and am trying not to answer them all one by one  I put a link in there, and noted next to most of my line items why I did what I did, most is already answered.
> 
> ...



I got your point from the first post and i know very well what each setting is for, but i am still concerned about how it could be possible all those settings for a simple 5.0GHz, to get your OC stable it tooks you days and to me it tooks me minutes right after installing the CPU and setting the Voltages after that i haven't touched my OC .



Cybrnook2002 said:


> Few things to keep in mind for us would be BIOS versions, technically neither one of us listed. I am on the latest 1003,



I am on the latest 1003 too.



erocker said:


> Nah, not going to delid... I screwed one chip already.



I haven't screwed a CPU yet but this time and i don't know why i wont Delidd, weird to say that


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Jan 18, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> I got your point from the first post and i know very well what each setting is for, but i am still concerned about how it could be possible all those settings for a simple 5.0GHz, to get your OC stable it tooks you days and to me it tooks me minutes right after installing the CPU and setting the Voltages after that i haven't touched my OC .


No need to be concerned.



erocker said:


> Nah, not going to delid... I screwed one chip already.  I can next day it to Silicon Lottery and for 60 bucks they'll do it and test it. I'm almost more interested in just getting a 3rd party to clock the chip.


But then again, you assume your getting the same chip back  sure the lid may be the same......

Perhaps you can pull batch and serial with a program prior to shipping, outside of just what's on the lid...? (Tin foil hat on right now) maybe a small sharpie dot on the side of the wafer.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 18, 2018)

4.8 stable, 1.31v  Spikes are down to 85C. LLC lv 4 instead of 5 (lowest), allowed me to push down the vCore by 0.02 - HT on as well. Removing it has a positive effect on temps (-4, -5C avg) and 'costs' about 0.02vCore.

I also now know that I need 1.36v for 4.9 non-HT, and 1.376v with HT, which is a bit too much for this cooling. 5.0 will take 1.38v non-HT and crashes due to temps.

Note: my OC is done in comfort mode, I don't go fans all out blazing. Want to always see the real deal... so while you see those temps, this is inaudible


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 18, 2018)

Well done on the OC. Cranking fans only yield a few degrees anyway,
so, makes sense to keep it where its comfortable for the ears. 



Cybrnook2002 said:


> But then again, you assume your getting the same chip back  sure the lid may be the same......
> 
> Perhaps you can pull batch and serial with a program prior to shipping, outside of just what's on the lid...? (Tin foil hat on right now) maybe a small sharpie dot on the side of the wafer.


Seriously??


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Jan 19, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> Seriously??


Yeah, I know I know. SL has been around for a while, and I know they are reputable. I am just a skeptical kinda guy  topic is often irrelevant, hehe

Wanted to add a little screenie to the thread for you @Vayra86. I put AVX offset back to 0 (as I knew I could), and sure enough no issues. Ran a quick little 30 min run for you:


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 19, 2018)

Since I can't seem to edit my opening post   I ended up with the following settings

vCore / Offset -70 / 1.328v - 1.312v @ load
LLC 4 (2nd lowest)
VCCIO 1.000v
VCCSA 1.000v
HT ON
48x All cores

Thanks everyone for the helpful advice and sharing results!

I also added lights to make it go faster  Another big thing, is that this case is SO much better for airflow than my old FD Define R4. GPU temps down by 5-7C under load; can push 2076mhz @ 70C now instead of 1974 @ 75 C. There is literally zero heat built up inside, even after hours of max load, most of it is still cool to the touch. Its also super nice to build in. Can def. recommend! (Fractal Design Define C TG)


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Jan 19, 2018)

Good job, enjoy it!


----------



## FireFox (Jan 19, 2018)

@Cybrnook2002  do you mind if i try your settings? i am curious to see if they work on my Machine


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Jan 19, 2018)

Not at all, have at it. That's why I listed them out, for people to pick and choose what they want. _I would recommend you clear CMOS before starting, so we know it's a clean slate._

*Everything else at default/auto unless called out:*

XMP for DDR3200 2 x 16GB, selected "No" on doing ALL adjustments, just loaded the profile.* (Save and reboot back into UEFI)*
AVX Negative offset 0 (Updated to 0 since it's fine)
Sync All Cores
50
LLC 5
Long Duration PPL - 4095
Short Duration PPL - 4095
IA AC Load Line - 0.01
IA DC Load Line - 0.01
CPU Core/Cache Current Limit - 255.50
Core voltage - Adaptive
Eventual Turbo Voltage - 1.30 with LLC 5

I set on 1.30 and LLC 5, however, this is not a guarantee here and will really determine on what your CPU wants voltage wise.


----------



## Enterprise24 (Jan 20, 2018)

What about voltage scaling ? My 8700K 5.0 = 1.31 , 5.1 = 1.37 while 5.2 need 1.48 !! temp is under control. My previous i5-6500 scale linearly until 1.52V. Quiet strange since Coffeelake is still base on Skylake uarch.


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Jan 20, 2018)

Yep scaling starts getting heavy past 5.0. I noticed for mine I needed a hair over 1.35 for 5.2 with a higher LLC of 6, which overshot to about 1.37 under load. With a still lidded chip, I was NOT comfortable where temps were headed .


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 20, 2018)

I would personally not go past 1.38v to be fair, even regardless of temps. Even with a tight VRM you will see it spike past 1.4v which really should be a hard limit, if this is a 24/7 CPU for ya. I have seen OC's at 1.41v, but in all fairness, I'll be surprised if they hold AND remain stable after a few years. That's over 220w getting pulled through a board.


----------



## Vario (Jan 20, 2018)

Anyone do any ram overclocking on this platform? I managed to get this validation yesterday but probably would really need 1.4v Dram for stability.
https://valid.x86.fr/qpyumu
DDR4 4300 CL19 1.35V.
After microcode 80 update, it does seem like a need a lot more  voltage just to get to windows for 50X multi (5 ghz) so I will just work with 4.8 GHz and see how optimized I can get it since I can do that at 1.2V and below 
Working on a 24/7 overclock right now maybe DDR4 4000 19-19-19-39 @ 1.375V, VCCIO 1.120, VCSST 1.1V.  Vcore offset 30 Multi 48X AVX offset multi 1.  Running AVX offset to reduce temperatures.  Under load VID is 1.260 and actual cpu vcore is 1.168 to 1.20V for 4.8 Ghz, 4.5GHz uncore.  I have also found setting base clock to 100 Mhz seems to improve stability but I can't quite prove it yet.  I'd like to tighten up my ram timings a bit I guess reduce the CL first, I am not the best with ram OC I just looked at some of the factory settings for the higher binned G Skills.  I would also like to reduce the VCCIO and VCSST, they are set to 1.1V in bios.  I don't know how doable that would be.








CPU-Z validation at same time as Aida:
https://valid.x86.fr/7pptqb



Enterprise24 said:


> What about voltage scaling ? My 8700K 5.0 = 1.31 , 5.1 = 1.37 while 5.2 need 1.48 !! temp is under control. My previous i5-6500 scale linearly until 1.52V. Quiet strange since Coffeelake is still base on Skylake uarch.


From what many say on Overclock.net, delid is necessary to get past the 5.1-5.2 wall.



Cybrnook2002 said:


> Not at all, have at it. That's why I listed them out, for people to pick and choose what they want. _I would recommend you clear CMOS before starting, so we know it's a clean slate._



You should set your uncore aka nb frequency up, it should reduce latency a tiny bit and improve performance.  A good processor might get you 4.8Ghz uncore, 4.5 should be doable on any I think.

Silicon lottery has some rip off prices on their site.  It would be foolish to buy any of the processors that are under 5.1 binning because pretty much all coffee lake should reach 5.0Ghz at 1.4v or less.  You would be better off buying it unmodified with intel warranty intact.  In fact, a 5Ghz Coffee Lake that requires 1.4v is a very bad sample!  A good binned 5 Ghz should be 1.25V.


----------



## fusseli (Jan 20, 2018)

On my  7700k I've gotten 5.0-5.2ghz marginally stable, but vcore as high as 1.4v didn't solve infrequent crashes.  4.9 on all cores however is rock solid all the time.

I have been very lazy and have only tried asus optimal and upping the cpu power targets, everything else is auto.


----------



## Vario (Jan 20, 2018)

Nice result, can you get lower vcore on the 4.9?  You could try also raising your uncore frequency.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 23, 2018)

Vario said:


> Anyone do any ram overclocking on this platform? I managed to get this validation yesterday but probably would really need 1.4v Dram for stability.
> https://valid.x86.fr/qpyumu
> DDR4 4300 CL19 1.35V.
> After microcode 80 update, it does seem like a need a lot more  voltage just to get to windows for 50X multi (5 ghz) so I will just work with 4.8 GHz and see how optimized I can get it since I can do that at 1.2V and below
> ...



I run my VCCIO, VCCSA at 1.000, with 2x 8GB 3200mhzCL16 sticks. You could probably drop to 1.050 on both. I also lowered my CPU PLL from 1.2v > 1.150 with no negative effect on stability.

AVX offset is broken, you're better off going for 47x multi instead then and leave it at 0. Keep in mind, our boards are near identical  Still if you get 4.7 all core stable on 1.2V, that is quite a feat.

As for 5.0 -for most CPUs the voltage needed ramps up very quickly after 4.8... so it seems.


----------



## Enterprise24 (Jan 23, 2018)

Vario said:


> Anyone do any ram overclocking on this platform? I managed to get this validation yesterday but probably would really need 1.4v Dram for stability.
> https://valid.x86.fr/qpyumu
> DDR4 4300 CL19 1.35V.
> After microcode 80 update, it does seem like a need a lot more  voltage just to get to windows for 50X multi (5 ghz) so I will just work with 4.8 GHz and see how optimized I can get it since I can do that at 1.2V and below
> ...



I am sure that RAM on Taichi can do the following...

3600 14-15-15-28-278-1T @ 1.45V
3866 15-16-16-28-278-1T @ 1.45V
4000 16-17-17-28-300-1T @ 1.45V
4133 17-18-18-38-3XX-1T @ 1.45V
4266 18-19-19-39-3XX-2T @ 1.45V or 16-17-17-37-3XX-2T @ 1.55V
4400 19-20-20-40-3XX-2T @ 1.5V (if IMC is strong enough).

All of this base on at least 400% HCI Memtest.


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 23, 2018)

You run AVX loads vaya? Otherwise it wont change temps.. 

I also doubt -1 is going to yield much cooler anyway considering i doubt it changed vcore much.


----------



## Vario (Jan 23, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> I run my VCCIO, VCCSA at 1.000, with 2x 8GB 3200mhzCL16 sticks. You could probably drop to 1.050 on both. I also lowered my CPU PLL from 1.2v > 1.150 with no negative effect on stability.
> 
> AVX offset is broken, you're better off going for 47x multi instead then and leave it at 0. Keep in mind, our boards are near identical  Still if you get 4.7 all core stable on 1.2V, that is quite a feat.
> 
> As for 5.0 -for most CPUs the voltage needed ramps up very quickly after 4.8... so it seems.



DDR4 4300 requires 1.1V for the VCCIO/VCSSA.  It is only just stable enough to run some benchmarks.  Maybe if I was less conservative I'd push 1.45V VDRAM into it and 1.2V VCCIO VCSST and it would probably stabilize no problem.  However,  I have found on benchmarks though there is almost nothing to be gained over 3200 CL14 so I am running 1 volt for VCCIO VCSST as Intel specifies.  AVX offset works perfectly fine for me.  I am all core stable 48X/47X with under load peak voltage 1.168V with transient voltage peak 1.2V on transition idle/load.  Clearing my CMOS after the bios update fixed the excessive vdroop issues I was encountering from bios 1.30 to 1.40, so now I am running the following settings.
Bios P1.40
All Core Multi 48x
Cache Multi 45x
Load Line Calibration: LLC2
Vcore Voltage Offset: +10
AVX Offset: 1 ( to reduce temperatures and keep the chip under 65*C while AVX, not really necessary but I am air cooled and small case so I am being conservative)
VCCIO Voltage: 1 volt
VCSST Voltage: 1 volt
Ram: 3200 14-14-14-34-480 2CR (XMP speed and timings)
DRam Voltage 1.330 (gives 1.350 in hw monitor)

I have found that LLC2 is essential for this clock as LLC3 requires a lot more offset for stability.  The LLC on this board does not feel very powerful.  Very slight Vdroop occurs even under LLC1 (maximum) while on other boards I owned in the past, it would over volt under load on the highest LLC.
LLC2 requires offset +10.  LLC3 requires offset +40.
At only 1.2V Vcore (the max ever reported), I can't imagine it has a particularly high unreported transient Maximum Positive Overshoot as a consequence of LLC2.


EarthDog said:


> You run AVX loads vaya? Otherwise it wont change temps..
> 
> I also doubt -1 is going to yield much cooler anyway considering i doubt it changed vcore much.



AVX draws something like 20 more watts reported in HWmonitor, using the AVX offset to reduce it to 4.7 drops temperatures about 10 degrees for Aida FPU test.  I'd like 5+ years out of this chip so I am being real conservative.



Enterprise24 said:


> I am sure that RAM on Taichi can do the following...
> 
> 3600 14-15-15-28-278-1T @ 1.45V
> 3866 15-16-16-28-278-1T @ 1.45V
> ...


Seems very likely it can, I was doing the 4300 with 1.35V to post and it was not stable, I don't remember if I ran 1.4V, I think so but I do remember it failed again after I ended benchmark.  The AIDA memory benchmark didn't look that much better than the 3200 CL14 to make it worth it.


----------



## Enterprise24 (Jan 23, 2018)

Vario said:


> DDR4 4300 requires 1.1V for the VCCIO/VCSSA.  It is only just stable enough to run some benchmarks.  Maybe if I was less conservative I'd push 1.45V VDRAM into it and 1.2V VCCIO VCSST and it would probably stabilize no problem.  However,  I have found on benchmarks though there is almost nothing to be gained over 3200 CL14 so I am running 1 volt for VCCIO VCSST as Intel specifies.  AVX offset works perfectly fine for me.  I am all core stable 48X/47X with under load peak voltage 1.168V with transient voltage peak 1.2V on transition idle/load.  Clearing my CMOS after the bios update fixed the excessive vdroop issues I was encountering from bios 1.30 to 1.40, so now I am running the following settings.
> Bios P1.40
> All Core Multi 48x
> Cache Multi 45x
> ...



You need to tighten sub timings. At 4000+ some timings will go very loose.

Try looking at this. Credit : https://bbs.io-tech.fi/threads/inte...otukset-kokemukset.41829/page-53#post-2000999


----------



## Vario (Jan 23, 2018)

Enterprise24 said:


> You need to tighten sub timings. At 4000+ some timings will go very loose.
> 
> Try looking at this. Credit : https://bbs.io-tech.fi/threads/inte...otukset-kokemukset.41829/page-53#post-2000999


Wow nice result I will try later!


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 23, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> I also doubt -1 is going to yield much cooler anyway considering i doubt it changed vcore much.



It doesn't change load voltage at all taht I ahve seen, merely lowers the multi. So whatever votlage you have set for the higher multi for other loads will be applied. Would be nice to see full customization of that option, for sure.


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 23, 2018)

That is a really good point that I forgot, Dave.

From my testing on X299, I see 4C difference between 4 GHz and 4.3 GHz at the same voltage. 100 Mhz differences are typically 1-2C (at the same voltage).


----------



## cole2109 (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 29, 2018)

cole2109 said:


>



Sweet. What are your settings to end up with that 1.344v? Those temps look decent as well, what are you cooling with?



cadaveca said:


> It doesn't change load voltage at all taht I ahve seen, merely lowers the multi. So whatever votlage you have set for the higher multi for other loads will be applied. Would be nice to see full customization of that option, for sure.



Definitely - what I really miss with Intel CPUs is a custom temperature target to trigger a downclock.

If you'd compare the way Nvidia GPUs boost and Intel CPUs do their speedstep... Intel's approach is crude and basic really


----------



## DR4G00N (Jan 29, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> If you'd compare the way Nvidia GPUs boost and Intel CPUs do their speedstep... Intel's approach is crude and basic really



But the bonus is that at least you can turn speedstep off unlike gpu boost/cancer. 

Edit: I'd add something productive but my Kaby rig (7350K) is for benching only, so unless you like running your B-Die at 4000+ 12-11-11 @ 1.9V+ I can't be of much help.


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 29, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> Definitely - what I really miss with Intel CPUs is a custom temperature target to trigger a downclock.


Use the motherboard.

That said, they do have a limit... TJmax. They will throttle when they can't handle the heat... which Intel set the threshold. Anything under..... GO!


----------



## cole2109 (Jan 29, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> Sweet. What are your settings to end up with that 1.344v? Those temps look decent as well, what are you cooling with?



Water cooling EKWB 360 rad. But room temp. was low and fans at 100%. AVX@0, LLC 6 (Vcore 1.35v in bios), asus multicore@ disabled, CPU SVID@ disabled, CPU core/cache@ 255,50, MIN/MAX CPU cache ratio@ 46 and some other tweaks. MB is Asus Strix Z370-F Gaming and 16gb Hyperx Fury 2666MHz@3200 stock voltage. Max CPU boot is 5300 1.44v but temp. is toooooo high.


----------



## erocker (Jan 29, 2018)

Vario said:


> DDR4 4300 requires 1.1V for the VCCIO/VCSSA


Depends on the CPU being used. IMC's vary from chip to chip. What works for one CPU won't for the other.


----------



## Enterprise24 (Feb 9, 2018)

The SPD tab in CPU-Z don't show anything so I didn't open. It is Panram Ninja-V DDR4-3000 CL15 @ 4133. IO 1.2 SA 1.25. VDIMM 1.45V.

Didn't expect this from a low end B-die. Stock frequency is just 3000 and stock timings is very relax 15-17-17-35.






Quick run with 1.92V.

Sadly the Taichi can't boot at 4000 12-11-11-28-1T but 2T is possible so I didn't try since 2T score efficiency is trash.


----------



## Vario (Feb 9, 2018)

^nice to see you on windows 7 with the coffee lake   Good results.


----------



## Enterprise24 (Feb 14, 2018)

More work to do.  IIRC error that is far away is relate to cache.


----------



## Enterprise24 (Feb 26, 2018)

Extremely tired with HCI memtest as I cannot conclude that a little small errors come from RAM or cache. So I was looking for something else. This time is GSAT (Google Stress App Test). Naturally this must run on Linux Mint but there is workaround for Windows 10 x64 build 1703 or higher.






Try 17-17 again.


----------



## Enterprise24 (Feb 28, 2018)

4133 16-16 need 1.55V for GSAT !! Not bad for a cheap low end B-die. My friend's first revision of TDZ 3600 CL16 non RGB need 1.51V.


----------



## Enterprise24 (Mar 10, 2018)

Anyone experience CPU temp increase by tighten these 4 timings together ? Tighen each alone don't have problem but together they are big problem !!
tRRD_L
tRRD_S
tFAW
tREFI
I notice some strange behavior on some programs like
Prime 95 temp increase by 15C power package increase as well.
LinX 0.9.1 a lot higher GFlops (from 200 ish to 400 ish GFlops) temp massively increase and PC shutdown.
HCI memtest a lot faster for 100% coverage (from 40 minute to around 25 minute) temp increase a little.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 10, 2018)

That isn't really possible? Those are what secondary/tertiary timings, no voltage should change (check that). 

There is obviously no way it can double GFlops either...


Seems like you weren't stable. But I would do a bit more empirical testing as I don't see how temps would increase that much by adjusting memory (regardless that IMC is on CPU).


----------



## Enterprise24 (Mar 10, 2018)

I think it is good. P95 26.6 1344K (like caseking and 8 packs used to binned their CPU).

No WHEA or CPU L0 error in HWInfo64. For mem I check a lot with HCI and GSAT.

I will post some pic about these topic again.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 10, 2018)

cant wait to see what OC i can get out of my 8600k . Never been super into OC, but i do like to add a ghz for fun now & again


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 11, 2018)

Sigh... My heart bleeds for a new PC but I currently cant afford a new one given the fact that im currently looking for a new job. 

Im tempted to buy the parts on credit which allows me not to pay anything for 9months, By that time i'll already be in a different job and able to pay all it all off outright or in much bigger monthly installments.


----------



## cole2109 (Mar 13, 2018)

Testing new batch...


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 13, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Sigh... My heart bleeds for a new PC but I currently cant afford a new one given the fact that im currently looking for a new job.
> 
> Im tempted to buy the parts on credit which allows me not to pay anything for 9months, By that time i'll already be in a different job and able to pay all it all off outright or in much bigger monthly installments.



I feel your pain, trust me i do. I was forced into this, as one of the kids needs a upgrade. Since i didnt need a gpu, it was feasible

I'd have to do the math to get the exact number, but within $5 or $10 I can estimate ,and it wasn't very expensive

$230 -8600k
$160-asrock z370 extreme4
$80- seasonic focus+ 750w
$80- 2x4gb ddr4
$80-fractal design meshify
$630 all together (didnt buy a gpu since i can get by on the older one i have until market settles) .  Aside from the ram, prices are exactly what they were the last time I built a computer a few years ago. Had I needed a video card nothing would've happened and I would've waited.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 13, 2018)

Things are currently VERY expensive here...




Basically $1194 if you round it up. Price of ram is pretty retarded. I cant believe it costs as much as the CPU which is just straight up dumb. I could save myself some cash by going with a WD Black M.2 SSD but those are a little slower than the samsung specced.

part of the reasoning of buying a new PC apart from my current one slowly dying is to motivate myself to get out there and look for work. Sometimes it can be a real drag but If i put myself in a position where i need to pay something off then I'll be more pro-active with the whole thing. At the same time It also dooms me. Of course I could still pay the installments but it will eat significantly into what i current earn.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 13, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Things are currently VERY expensive here...
> View attachment 98288
> 
> Basically $1194 if you round it up. Price of ram is pretty retarded. I cant believe it costs as much as the CPU which is just straight up dumb. I could save myself some cash by going with a WD Black M.2 SSD but those are a little slower than the samsung specced.
> ...



That's absolutely ridiculous. In that case ,I'm very sorry ,and I don't know how you feel ,because prices in the US have never been that high.  Now I feel bad about being grumpy for the ram and GPU prices . At our prices, my build would cost you about £450 after tax & S/H


----------



## Vario (Mar 13, 2018)

Sold my old stuff on eBay, before fees:
Three DDR3 8gb ram kits ~$180
Z77 Mobo $140
3770K $205

Bought 8600K $235
AsRock Z370 Taichi $205
G Skill DDR4 $220

Wasn't too bad, the DDR4 was the real costly part.  I could have gone with a cheaper motherboard, cheaper ram and shaved off another $100.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 13, 2018)

Vario said:


> Sold my old stuff on eBay, before fees




I was watching an identical CPU+mobo combo to my pc on ebay  and it went for $420. Sadly for me my board is one foot in the grave and even though I could sell it, i probably wont be able to fetch the same amount for it.


----------



## Vario (Mar 14, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I was watching an identical CPU+mobo combo to my pc on ebay  and it went for $420. Sadly for me my board is one foot in the grave and even though I could sell it, i probably wont be able to fetch the same amount for it.


Sadly the 3930K hasn't aged as well in value as the 3770K.  Maybe because of the availability of Xeons for socket 2011 compared to 1155. The 3770K sells for almost what microcenter was selling them for new back in 2012.  I felt I had to take advantage of it before the value slid further.  2 years ago the 3770K was selling for around $250 and the 2600K was selling for $200.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 14, 2018)

Vario said:


> Sadly the 3930K hasn't aged as well in value as the 3770K.  Maybe because of the availability of Xeons for socket 2011 compared to 1155. The 3770K sells for almost what microcenter was selling them for new back in 2012.  I felt I had to take advantage of it before the value slid further.  2 years ago the 3770K was selling for around $250 and the 2600K was selling for $200.



If my entire setup was still in top condition i think i would of been able to get a fair price for it. Im sure somebody would want it as a video editing or crunching/mining station perhaps. My 32GB of 2400mhz ram coupled with my OC would be the 'piste de la resistance'.


----------



## Vario (Mar 14, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> If my entire setup was still in top condition i think i would of been able to get a fair price for it. Im sure somebody would want it as a video editing or crunching/mining station perhaps. My 32GB of 2400mhz ram coupled with my OC would be the 'piste de la resistance'.


Agreed it is too bad about the board.


----------



## fusseli (Mar 14, 2018)

Been running this for months, rock solid


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 14, 2018)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Things are currently VERY expensive here...
> View attachment 98288
> 
> Basically $1194 if you round it up. Price of ram is pretty retarded. I cant believe it costs as much as the CPU which is just straight up dumb. I could save myself some cash by going with a WD Black M.2 SSD but those are a little slower than the samsung specced.
> ...



But... these are not really cost effective component choices either. M2 and a Maximus Hero... you can drop down  to at least 675-700  with some smarter choices there. The RAM probably won't get much cheaper but there's another 10-25 savings to be had there too without losing speed.


----------



## las (Mar 14, 2018)

I see you are having trouble hitting 5.0 with sub 90C load temps so I guess you didn't delid and replace TIM, sadly it's needed on Intel's chips for proper overclocks and temps


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 14, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> But... these are not really cost effective component choices either. M2 and a Maximus Hero... you can drop down  to at least 675-700  with some smarter choices there. The RAM probably won't get much cheaper but there's another 10-25 savings to be had there too without losing speed.



I could. But the maximus fits my needs with all the USB ports and stuff. I even considered the i3 8350k at one point but that is way overpriced for what it is


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 14, 2018)

las said:


> I see you are having trouble hitting 5.0 with sub 90C load temps so I guess you didn't delid and replace TIM, sadly it's needed on Intel's chips for proper overclocks and temps


----------



## las (Mar 22, 2018)

EarthDog said:


>



Can't you handle the truth?

Anyway, I hope we see Ice Lake soon, instead of a 4th Skylake release on 14nm+++ (going to be 5th 14nm release, lol..)

Can't wait for completely new arch on 10nm. Pigeon poop = delid. Hoping for solder tho.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 22, 2018)

EarthDog said:


>



IL wont have solder either... paste is fine. Get over your agenda already.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 22, 2018)

I'm still ironing out the overclocking settings,getting it optimized.  but I've gotten up to 5.2 GHz so far without any problems.  I did have to modify short term and long term load limits a little bit but now that I've got it set it stays in a rock solid 5ghz to 5.2 GHz on respective OC profile. Stock IHS


----------



## las (Mar 22, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> IL wont have solder either... paste is fine.



Haha, no it's not. Why do you think people delid. 20-30C lowered temp (and no crazy fluctuating core temps) + 300-400 MHz more. That's how bad Intel's TIM is.

If Ice Lake still has terrible TIM and gap I'm simply just delidding again. My 2600K did 5 GHz back in 2012, funny to see people struggling to hit 5 on newer CPU's because of crap TIM and gap. And accepting 90C load temps just because the CPU won't throttle before 100C... LOL


----------



## Woomack (Mar 22, 2018)

Delidding is not required. People just create theories. Of course it helps in temps but who said that every CPU has to run at 5GHz+ and high voltages ?
Sorry but 30°C difference is a BS. It's either cooling issue or faulty CPU. Generally it tops at 15-20°C under full load what in general gives 0-100MHz higher OC. If someone can make more then simply has weak cooler. I've passed it on couple of chips and also believe me, EarthDog knows what he says as he is deep in this topic for longer too.


----------



## las (Mar 22, 2018)

Woomack said:


> Delidding is not required. People just create theories. Of course it helps in temps but who said that every CPU has to run at 5GHz+ and high voltages ?
> Sorry but 30°C difference is a BS. It's either cooling issue or faulty CPU. Generally it tops at 15-20°C under full load what in general gives 0-100MHz higher OC. If someone can make more then simply has weak cooler. I've passed it on couple of chips and also believe me, EarthDog knows what he says as he is deep in this topic for longer too.



No it's not BS. Go check overclockers.net thread about it, several hundred pages. Tons of people experienced 20-30C load temp drops and ALL hit 5+ GHz post delid. Most maxed out at 4.8-4.9 before and couldn't do shit because of spiking temps.

You know 5 GHz is a magic number for many OC'ers and it's not possible on many CPU's without delid (or serious cooling overkill). Linus hit 90C+ on all cores with two diff AIO's, 240mm AND 360mm, with a 8700K....

Some even run at 5.2-5.4 GHz post delid.. Yeah 24/7 use.. Try that on stock TIM, hahah

I have delidded like 20+ CPU's over the last few years. Easy mode. Huge decrease in temps on all of them and 200-400 MHz gained + lower temps (which means lower noise on cpu cooler and all fans in general)

5 GHz is possible on CHEAP AIR COOLING after delid. Try that with stock TIM. You'll see 100C in no time and throttling.

My own 6700K couldn't do more than 4.7 before delid.... Came from 2600K at 5 GHz, back when Intel didn't have crap TIM, no way I'd accept 4.7.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 22, 2018)

Bart, save your breath... useless... he pushes this like an agenda... i need to back off for sanity sake. 

That avatar looks familar tho......


----------



## las (Mar 22, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> Bart, save your breath... useless...



Just accept facts.


----------



## Woomack (Mar 22, 2018)

Let me quote EarthDog


Really theories like from OCN.


----------



## John Naylor (Mar 22, 2018)

Loads here:

http://www.overclock.net/forum/5-intel-cpus/1621347-kaby-lake-overclocking-guide-statistics.html

Average OC 5.03
Median OC 5.00
Average Vcore 1.36
Median Vcore 1.36

You can see all the components settings, voltages, cooling.. data tops out at 5.2 with and without delidding.

http://www.overclock.net/forum/5-intel-cpus/1639998-i7-8700k-overclock-results-settings.html

With today's processors, I typically hit voltages I won't exceed before temps that cause concern.   Unless your goal is to post on web site overclocking leaderboards, would recommend avoiding any synthetic benchmarks.  RoG real bench or H.264 will place a greater load on your CPU than anything else it will ever see in its lifetime.


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 23, 2018)

las said:


> No it's not BS. Go check overclockers.net thread about it, several hundred pages. Tons of people experienced 20-30C load temp drops and ALL hit 5+ GHz post delid. Most maxed out at 4.8-4.9 before and couldn't do shit because of spiking temps.
> 
> You know 5 GHz is a magic number for many OC'ers and it's not possible on many CPU's without delid (or serious cooling overkill). Linus hit 90C+ on all cores with two diff AIO's, 240mm AND 360mm, with a 8700K....
> 
> ...



Kindly requesting you keep your delid nonsense out of here, this is about OC results not a discussion over TIM. Thanks

If you have personal data to provide on temps and results pre and post delid, by all means.


----------



## las (Mar 27, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> Kindly requesting you keep your delid nonsense out of here, this is about OC results not a discussion over TIM. Thanks



Well, temps and OC is terrible with stock TIM, so I'm not sure why you consider it nonsense. My CPU maxed out at 4.7 before delid, now running 5.0 with ease at much lower temps than 4.7.

With stock TIM you see temp spikes across all cores all the time. It's absolute garbage (gap between die and IHS does not help either).

This is why 90% or more in OC.net's owners threads have delidded. 5.0 is a walk in the park post delid, even on cheap air cooling. I have OC'ed 7600K, 7700K, 8600K and 8700K to 5.0-5.2 on air cooling or cheap 240mm AIO after delid. None of them did 5.0 before delid. CM 212 Evo and Scythe Kotetsu will do. $30 coolers.

People that don't have the expertise or balls to delid, often settles with 4.6-4.8 at lower voltages (can't do much voltage with the pigeon poop Intel decided to use).
Anything higher than 1.35ish makes CPU's with stock TIM melt and throttle most of the time.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 27, 2018)

Theocnoob...i finally put my finger on it...


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 27, 2018)

las said:


> My CPU maxed out at 4.7 before delid, now running 5.0 with ease at much lower temps than 4.7.



how many Chips have you tested personally? because owning a single chip, (it looks like you got a bad one) and making claims that an entire lineup of the product is terrible, based on an anecdotal experience, is like finding a hair in your cheeseburger, and saying ALL mcdonalds food is terrible (even tho it is).

keep in mind, im not saying the stock TIM is good, but i think claiming a lineup is terrible , is a tad overboard. my temps are great, and i can reach 5+Ghz np.....does that mean the TIM is wonderful?


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 27, 2018)

Ive tried jboyd... I've tried. Its just not worth the 5s to even respond.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 27, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> Ive tried jboyd... I've tried. Its just not worth the 5s to even respond.



okay, ill take your word.  .....ill leave it at that then.



Well.....
im off to Kessel, i have some spice mines to inspect there later today.


----------



## las (Mar 27, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> how many Chips have you tested personally? because owning a single chip



I have delidded 20+ CPU's since Ivy Bridge, every single one benefitted greatly - Higher OC and much lower temps (and more stable across cores - no instant temp spiking)

Expect 15-30C lower load temps (i7 gain more than i5's because of HT)


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 27, 2018)

las said:


> I have delidded 20+ CPU's since Ivy Bridge, every single one benefitted greatly - Higher OC and much lower temps (and more stable across cores - no instant temp spiking)



Right, thats good, but its not what I asked.  How many 7xxx or 8xxx CPUs have you owned and personally overclocked ?  I'm not arguing whether a benefit is  gained from delidding, we all know some temp gains are achieved from optimizing thermal dissipation. What im asking is ,  what level of experience you have (personally with these specific processors) that would cause me to take your opinion as anything more than anecdotal?  I don't know you, maybe you've worked @ Intel's R&D lab ,and have very intimate knowledge on this topic, or maybe you're a crackpot who bought one kaby lake CPU that doesn't overclock great ,and now you're mad, that's why i am asking, I want to know  how to view your many claims. I dont put much weight in anecdotal claims, as they are highly subjective, and VERY relative, so context helps put a perspective on this claim of yours. I have had wonderful OC'ing with Coffee lake, but i am certainly not going to apply that as a "rule of thumb" for the entire Processor series, as i am one man, with a Single CPU, out of Millions.


----------



## Vario (Mar 27, 2018)

My Coffeelake runs cooler than my old 3770K.  Have had no problems at all.  Playing Space Engineers and it stays at 50 degrees C max.  Why bother delidding?


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 27, 2018)

las said:


> Well, temps and OC is terrible with stock TIM, so I'm not sure why you consider it nonsense. My CPU maxed out at 4.7 before delid, now running 5.0 with ease at much lower temps than 4.7.
> 
> With stock TIM you see temp spikes across all cores all the time. It's absolute garbage (gap between die and IHS does not help either).
> 
> ...



Not so sure why you feel the need to keep repeating yourself, once again, in a topic that is for OC results. I've asked to clean up the thread. I think you're at liberty to start your own Delid adventures topic, no?


----------



## ASOT (Mar 27, 2018)

Same no delid and temps are great 8700 and use power plan< high performance,always 4300+ clock


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 27, 2018)

ive been Crunching for over 24Hours on 4.4Ghz with my 8600k, i can run 4.6Ghz without a sweat, but i dont want that frequency for crunching, i find the 4.4Ghz is a nice mild setting, for all around usage, without needing to power down and switch profiles in between activities. I dont run a "step down" BOINC setting either, it maintains 100% cpu load, as long as its running, so when im browsing, or running other programs, they make due with whatever wcg isnt using, which isnt much





*even @ 5Ghz, its max temps arent Silly ridiculous. but i realize My temps/perf arent indicative of the entire Line of intel 8xxx CPU's, some may run hotter or cooler. *


----------



## erocker (Mar 27, 2018)

las said:


> Well, temps and OC is terrible with stock TIM, so I'm not sure why you consider it nonsense. My CPU maxed out at 4.7 before delid, now running 5.0 with ease at much lower temps than 4.7.
> 
> With stock TIM you see temp spikes across all cores all the time. It's absolute garbage (gap between die and IHS does not help either).
> 
> ...


90% of who? This is completely ridiculous. A small, very small minority delid's their CPU's. It's not necessary, nor is overclocking to some random number.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 27, 2018)

erocker said:


> 90% of who? This is completely ridiculous. A small, very small minority delid's their CPU's. It's not necessary, nor is overclocking to some random number.



this is another good point to make.


honestly....
I am genuinely curious, as ive never even noticed this member before 2 or 3 days ago, but since i have noticed him ,he has repeatedly posted how terrible these Intels chips are for OC'ing (due to poor Thermal transfer from Diode to IHS). I couldnt care less either way, but since he keeps mentioning it, i figured i'd atleast offer him the opportunity to explain himself, and show me why i should take him seriously, instead of writing him off as another crackpot. It seems that he lost internet service, or had more pressing matters to attend to after i asked him to explain his statements....but He could very well Know a great deal ,as i mentioned, i dont know Him, maybe he works for Intel, and has intimate knowledge of the construction process, or maybe he bought a single chip, and is mad because it is terrible @ OC'ing. It just seems to me ,that if your willing to post the same information repeatedly, You might wanna be prepred to back up your comments with reality based facts, and repeatable methods/results. But if I dont hear a reason to believe otherwise, im going to chalk this "opinion" up to BS, and move on (as was suggested earlier to me by another member). if these chips are shit OC'ers, i dont have a problem with it, Im not mad at dude for saying it, im just trying to get a rational response as to why and how he came to that conclusion.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 27, 2018)

He's been doing it for weeks. I called him out on it several times since. 

The problem I have is twofold...

1. The issue isn't as extreme as his words continuously say. Yes, if you want that extra 100-200 Mhz which is the average increase, then go for it. Some chips ARE worse than others and are good candidates. Others, like mine and who have posted to him, don't need to reach that magical 5 GHz value people strive for. 90% is an insane number of overclockers who delid. Forums like OCN, or even here, are not a valid cross section to go off of. 
2. He says it nearly everywhere. After I called it out enough, he eventually put that crap in his signature as well... but yeah..

Troll is a troll.


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 27, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> this is another good point to make.
> 
> 
> honestly....
> I am genuinely curious, as ive never even noticed this member before 2 or 3 days ago, but since i have noticed him ,he has repeatedly posted how terrible these Intels chips are for OC'ing (due to poor Thermal transfer from Diode to IHS). I couldnt care less either way, but since he keeps mentioning it, i figured i'd atleast offer him the opportunity to explain himself, and show me why i should take him seriously, instead of writing him off as another crackpot. It seems that he lost internet service, or had more pressing matters to attend to after i asked him to explain his statements....but He could very well Know a great deal ,as i mentioned, i dont know Him, maybe he works for Intel, and has intimate knowledge of the construction process, or maybe he bought a single chip, and is mad because it is terrible @ OC'ing. It just seems to me ,that if your willing to post the same information repeatedly, You might wanna be prepred to back up your comments with reality based facts, and repeatable methods/results. But if I dont hear a reason to believe otherwise, im going to chalk this "opinion" up to BS, and move on (as was suggested earlier to me by another member). if these chips are shit OC'ers, i dont have a problem with it, Im not mad at dude for saying it, im just trying to get a rational response as to why and how he came to that conclusion.



That was my initial response earlier to this as well. Instead we get another page filled with the same back and forth I've seen in countless other topics already.

This topic is for RESULTS. SCREENSHOTS. STATS. @las put your money where your mouth is, 20 delidded CPUs, show the goods. Until then you're on my shitlist.


----------



## erocker (Mar 27, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> That was my initial response earlier to this as well. Instead we get another page filled with the same back and forth I've seen in countless other topics already.
> 
> This topic is for RESULTS. SCREENSHOTS. STATS. @las put your money where your mouth is, 20 delidded CPUs, show the goods. Until then you're on my shitlist.


I'm going to clean that up. Add the "RESULTS, SCREENSHOTS" thing in the OP if you don't mind. If  you can't edit it, let me know.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 27, 2018)

im excited too, @RealNeil offered to send me the Delidding tool he has, WITH the Conductonaut LM & Gasket Sealant, so im planning on making this already capable chip, even more capable.    I cant wait to see what I can squeeze out of it then...but ill only run the high OC's for limited periods while benching etc,  the majority of the time, ill be set at 4+Ghz, coddling the chip.


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 27, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> im excited too, @RealNeil offered to send me the Delidding tool he has, WITH the Conductonaut LM & Gasket Sealant, so im planning on making this already capable chip, even more capable.    I cant wait to see what I can squeeze out of it then...but ill only run the high OC's for limited periods while benching etc,  the majority of the time, ill be set at 4+Ghz, coddling the chip.



Sweet. Keep us posted!


----------



## radrok (Mar 27, 2018)

I'm getting 5,2GHz stable on 1,36v. Motherboard is Z370 Godlike from MSI, solid board if I may add.

This is a pic of my previous 5,1GHz overclock, will upload one later with the 5,2GHz results.

Temps are toasty though, 86c on P95 small FFTs


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 27, 2018)

radrok said:


> I'm getting 5,2GHz stable on 1,36v. Motherboard is Z370 Godlike from MSI, solid board if I may add.
> 
> This is a pic of my previous 5,1GHz overclock, will upload one later with the 5,2GHz results.
> 
> Temps are toasty though, 86c on P95 small FFTs


What cooler are you running?  I'm on mobile so I can't see stats, so please excuse me if you have it filled out.  The temps don't seem that ridiculous ,because theyre are about 10c or more ,warmer than mine was @ 5.2 GHz but mine lacks HT.


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 27, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> What cooler are you running?  I'm on mobile so I can't see stats, so please excuse me if you have it filled out.  The temps don't seem that ridiculous ,because theyre are about 10c or more ,warmer than mine was @ 5.2 GHz but mine lacks HT.



Typically, if you turn the phone horizontally the system specs drop down shows  Although, I do know you have issues with TPU and mobile, so it may not help.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 27, 2018)

sneekypeet said:


> Typically, if you turn the phone horizontally the system specs drop down shows  Although, I do know you have issues with TPU and mobile, so it may not help.



it doesnt help. but i am at my DT now, and see the answer to my question.


----------



## radrok (Mar 27, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> What cooler are you running?  I'm on mobile so I can't see stats, so please excuse me if you have it filled out.  The temps don't seem that ridiculous ,because theyre are about 10c or more ,warmer than mine was @ 5.2 GHz but mine lacks HT.



I'm using an Aquacomputer Kryos Next waterblock


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 27, 2018)

I have that block... wanted the oled model. 



sneekypeet said:


> Typically, if you turn the phone horizontally the system specs drop down shows  Although, I do know you have issues with TPU and mobile, so it may not help.


fyi, i use chrome. In order to see the system specs dropdown, i need to run desktop site. Rotating the phone doesnt do it (in my case).


----------



## radrok (Mar 27, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> I have that block... wanted the oled model.



I love it, here's a quick pic of my arranged setup.



Spoiler











I really need to get into making it final (change tubing, route cables, hide PSU outgoing cables with a cover, etc...)


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 27, 2018)

Looks awesome man. 

(I have the case too..)


----------



## Bones (Mar 27, 2018)

las said:


> Well, temps and OC is terrible with stock TIM, so I'm not sure why you consider it nonsense. My CPU maxed out at 4.7 before delid, now running 5.0 with ease at much lower temps than 4.7.
> 
> With stock TIM you see temp spikes across all cores all the time. It's absolute garbage (gap between die and IHS does not help either).
> 
> ...



All I can add is this isn't accurate - Even if 90% there did in fact delid not nearly that many saw the drop in temps as you've claimed. Not to mention OCN itself does not represent even a large minority vs all the rest that have before in other places or even those that aren't members of any forum in general. 
I can't say _some _didn't see this difference, obviously it's gonna depend on the individual chip and the exact setup they have but no way was this amount of temp drop seen by that many. 

Speaking of which this is what my 7700K does after delidding ran at stock on good aircooling with voltages _well _within the realm of stock at 100% load across all cores. I've also included one with a run done with a moderate OC applied with lower voltages used than some could get with the speeds used meaning less heat is being generated with it at these lower voltages vs others. HWbot X265 with the 4K preset on high, temp and load monitoring done while each was done.

You'd expect my temps to be lower based on what you said but it's not - I do admit mine is a single example and doesn't represent the whole but even I haven't seen the percentage stated over there or elsewhere.  

BTW I'm Kryton over at OCN so you know I know what I'm talking about here, not trying to jerk your's or anyone else's chain, just showing what the deal is here.

At 100% stock:

With a moderate OC applied:


----------



## Vario (Mar 28, 2018)

Bones said:


> All I can add is this isn't accurate - Even if 90% there did in fact delid not nearly that many saw the drop in temps as you've claimed. Not to mention OCN itself does not represent even a large minority vs all the rest that have before in other places or even those that aren't members of any forum in general.
> I can't say _some _didn't see this difference, obviously it's gonna depend on the individual chip and the exact setup they have but no way was this amount of temp drop seen by that many.
> 
> Speaking of which this is what my 7700K does after delidding ran at stock on good aircooling with voltages _well _within the realm of stock at 100% load across all cores. I've also included one with a run done with a moderate OC applied with lower voltages used than some could get with the speeds used meaning less heat is being generated with it at these lower voltages vs others. HWbot X265 with the 4K preset on high, temp and load monitoring done while each was done.
> ...



Here is my non delidded system at stock settings running Prime95 with AVX2, the Small FFT test.  I don't see a reason to have any better temps than that, it is pretty damn good.  Why risk killing my processor, ruining my resale value, and voiding my intel warranty?


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 28, 2018)

Vario said:


> Here is my non delidded system at stock settings running Prime95 with AVX2, the Small FFT test.  I don't see a reason to have any better temps than that, it is pretty damn good.  Why risk killing my processor, ruining my resale value, and voiding my intel warranty?
> View attachment 98903



I gotta say this is a pretty glorious vCore for 4.8. Well played sir


----------



## Vario (Mar 28, 2018)

Sorry to disappoint but that is the stock vcore and stock frequency settings  However, it debunks the idea that all of these things run hot.  They don't.


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 28, 2018)

Vario said:


> Sorry to disappoint but that is the stock vcore and stock frequency settings



Then why does your sig say 4.8 @ 1.2v?

Never mind, my reading error. Missed the stock in your post.


----------



## Vario (Mar 28, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> Then why does your sig say 4.8 @ 1.2v?


That was what I was running when I entered my system specs.  I have left it stock since I cleared my CMOS a week ago and to be fair cannot tell a difference.


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 28, 2018)

Vario said:


> That was what I was running when I entered my system specs.  I have left it stock since I cleared my CMOS a week ago and to be fair cannot tell a difference.



Hahah OK. But but but 5 Ghz and you must delid or nub 

Nah in all fairness I think overclocking in essence is finding some optimal form of balance, ie conservative clocks at a very low vCore is IMO a greater OC achievement than just pushing max volts and seeing what u get. Some people think otherwise ^^


----------



## Vario (Mar 28, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> Hahah OK. But but but 5 Ghz and you must delid or nub


I can run as high as 5.1 but it is a dramatic increase in voltage and temps for just about nothing.  I have not bothered to stability test for anything higher than 1.25V vcore because I do not want to put wear on my processor, which as a result pretty much keeps me in the 4.8 range which requires somewhere between 1.168 and 1.21 vcore  I mentioned some of my settings earlier in this thread.  I have also had decent ram overclocks but that too is stock now I really cannot tell a difference for what I am doing , but I run a mere 1440P 60HZ screen, maybe that is why.  The PHTC14PE with TY143 fans has helped a lot with temps actually.  When I first overclocked I was running a mere PHTC12DX.


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 28, 2018)

Yes its safe to say that even at stock both 8600k and 8700k have loads of headroom. Even for 120 fps on most games - with faster RAM that is. Speedy RAM is quite huge on CFL.


----------



## Vario (Mar 28, 2018)

Samsung B dies are a good idea if you can afford it.  Cadaveca has shown that 3200 CL 14 is the sweet spot.


----------



## erocker (Mar 28, 2018)

Vario said:


> Samsung B dies are a good idea if you can afford it.  Cadaveca has shown that 3200 CL 14 is the sweet spot.



It's true. Don't have to have the "Intel" branded one's, though you get a better heatsink for the money with those. I'm using G.Skill Flare's for AMD in my rig. Does XMP 3200 CL14 no sweat. I just want to find another set now.. That isn't $250 bucks on Newegg...


----------



## Vario (Mar 28, 2018)

erocker said:


> It's true. Don't have to have the "Intel" branded one's, though you get a better heatsink for the money with those. I'm using G.Skill Flare's for AMD in my rig. Does XMP 3200 CL14 no sweat. I just want to find another set now.. That isn't $250 bucks on Newegg...


Another set for 32GB? Might be best running 2x16GB instead of 4x8GB.  I have same GSkill ram as you, though branded with TridentZ


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 28, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> Yes its safe to say that even at stock both 8600k and 8700k have loads of headroom. Even for 120 fps on most games - with faster RAM that is. Speedy RAM is quite huge on CFL.



this is afterburner from running GTA5 for 30 minutes or so with a 4.4Ghz or 4.2Ghz (i dont recall TBH) , but it handles it no sweat. great chips, stock or OC'd. 



Spoiler: afterburner


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 28, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> this is afterburner from running GTA5 for 30 minutes or so with a 4.4Ghz or 4.2Ghz (i dont recall TBH) , but it handles it no sweat. great chips, stock or OC'd.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: afterburner



40% usage cap  Yup. But this is 60 fps is it not?


----------



## radrok (Mar 28, 2018)

I kinda agree with the statement that delid is not mandatory, as I said I am achieving 5,2GHz with 1,36v and not delidded.

Only getting insane temps when stress testing but that kind of load never happens on normal usage so my CPU stays around 50-60c at that speed.

I have a delid kit here but why should I delid? For higher clocks? Don't think CFL can handle 5,3/5,4 daily tbh


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 28, 2018)

I wouldnt due to where your voltage will need to be for stability.


----------



## radrok (Mar 28, 2018)

On the other hand I think I will fiddle with memory more as I think more performance can be achieved there.

I am currently running 3600 c15 with recommended voltage for these DIMMs but I'm pretty sure C14 3600 is doable


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 28, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> But this is 60 fps is it not?



yeah, i have a 60Hz Dell, so i run 60Vsync. ive uncapped it, didnt do more than another 10c @ most


----------



## erocker (Mar 28, 2018)

Vario said:


> Another set for 32GB? Might be best running 2x16GB instead of 4x8GB.  I have same GSkill ram as you, though branded with TridentZ


For 3200MHz it shouldn't be a problem.. even up to 3600-ish. I have another set of RAM, different IC's that work with this set at 3200 cl15.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 28, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> 40% usage cap  Yup. But this is 60 fps is it not?



I didnt have a cap set on usage,it if thats what you mean, it just doesnt need more. I turned off vsync, and let it run up to 180'ish fps,  I also set afterburner to display the frequency of the CPU.  And for the intel temperature naysayers ,this is my cooler and fans "silent" preset.  Running almost inaudible

You can see with vsink disabled , The temperatures reach up to 45-ish, and CPU usage jumps up to about 85%, but normally rests in the 50c mark. Also, isnt the AVX thing used when in gta5?


----------



## Vario (Apr 1, 2018)

Is anyone here running microcode 84? What are your observations? I just went to it myself and it seems about the same performance as far as I can tell, though I am noticing my processor never seems to get over 4239 Mhz in stock bios settings.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 1, 2018)

My 8600k is on its way....


----------



## Darkfella (Apr 29, 2018)

Those are the temps for my delided i7 8700k . Before delid i was hitting almost 70 c when the weather was colder , now this is during a hotter day. I'd say its pretty good decrease at around 15 C. CPU is overclocked at 4.8 with adaptive voltage of 1.220 LLC5 on a Maximus X hero.


----------



## deadend (May 23, 2018)

I have my i5 8600k @ 4.7GHz 1.280v cooled by an Arctic Cooling Liquid Freezer with the following temperatures:
under 60C while gaming
CPU benchmarks 67C
prime95 small fft 77C after 1 hour

the temperature differences between cores is 1-2C

It also works with 5Ghz @ 1.330v, however temps are around 5C more and in my opinion not worth it.

I believe I got lucky with the CPU lottery and the Malaysian dude who placed the thermal compound under the IHS was on a good day and put enough.

Opinions? Would delid/relid make a difference in temperatures?


----------



## radrok (May 23, 2018)

After tinkering and delidding I settled for 5,2GHz at 1,425v under load and CL15 3733 RAM

Have to say that this is my first MSI board after owning every ASUS Rampage board since the first one and I found it at the same level of quality.


----------



## Vayra86 (May 23, 2018)

radrok said:


> After tinkering and delidding I settled for 5,2GHz at 1,425v under load and CL15 3733 RAM
> 
> Have to say that this is my first MSI board after owning every ASUS Rampage board since the first one and I found it at the same level of quality.



1.425 for 24/7?

I take it you don't keep this chip for more than 3-4 years then... because the likelihood of having to add a volt or drop a multi by then is quite high at that voltage. Regardless of temps


----------



## radrok (May 23, 2018)

Dunno tbh, kept many Intel chips for years at what people considered high for 24/7 and they still work and didn't even need more voltage to stay stable during the years.

Ran an i7 920 at 1,5v never had an issue, same for a 3930K that did 5,1GHz at 1,52v, 5960x etc they all still work.


----------



## Vayra86 (May 23, 2018)

Well I hope this one treats you as well as the others then  Its a badly documented thing, degradation, but in your situation I would personally find a more comfortable sweet spot, I mean its highly likely that dropping a multi or two will drastically lower the required volts and take you into safer, cooler and much more efficient territory. But of course, 5.2 is a very nice clock to have too. 

I may also just be too cautious about this, but then again I've also not blown up a single CPU yet


----------



## radrok (May 23, 2018)

These are the temperatures during AVX load

third column max temp






Anyway you're right that dropping to 5,1ghz i can reach stability with 1,34v


----------



## Vario (May 27, 2018)

deadend said:


> I have my i5 8600k @ 4.7GHz 1.280v cooled by an Arctic Cooling Liquid Freezer with the following temperatures:
> under 60C while gaming
> CPU benchmarks 67C
> prime95 small fft 77C after 1 hour
> ...


Probably will drop your temperatures a few degrees but it won't make your pc run any faster so why undergo the bother?


----------



## Enterprise24 (May 31, 2018)

Finally DDR4-3000 @ 4133 passing 1000% HCI Memtest. Need a lot of tuning (timings and sub-timings , the right BIOS , active cooling on RAM and sometimes On-Die Termination).

The best I can do with P1.40 one error at 800%+.






Here with the lastest L1.71E.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Jul 17, 2018)

Anyone running 7800X here?, I did a search nothing came up. 
Curious about this over R5 2600X for future build.
The prospect of running quad channel memory makes logical sense the more cores & threads we go up in. Pity software development is still lagging at least with games I like.
TR4 platform attractive but 180w TDP by default a little too high for my liking.


----------



## dj-electric (Jul 17, 2018)

7800X died before it had a chance to sell. The faster and more platform-affordable 8700K murdered it.
The only way a 7800X would be worth it is you are next to microcenter in the USA, where it sells for criminally cheap (280$)


----------



## AlwaysHope (Jul 18, 2018)

dj-electric said:


> 7800X died before it had a chance to sell. The faster and more platform-affordable 8700K murdered it.
> The only way a 7800X would be worth it is you are next to microcenter in the USA, where it sells for criminally cheap (280$)


7800X is 2066 platform - takes advantage of quad channel memory architecture, 8700K stuck with dual channel memory.
Imo, more cores & threads compared to quads need more channels of memory than dual channel systems.
We have had dual channel memory architecture since early 2000s.


----------



## dj-electric (Jul 18, 2018)

AlwaysHope said:


> 7800X is 2066 platform - takes advantage of quad channel memory architecture, 8700K stuck with dual channel memory.
> Imo, more cores & threads compared to quads need more channels of memory than dual channel systems.
> We have had dual channel memory architecture since early 2000s.



With all this said - meh. The 8700K still stomps the 7800X in just about every application even with more channels that increase e-peen. 7800X has been exiled into the island of obscure CPUs next to its 4-core LGA2066 brothers. It can have 16 memory channels for all we care.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 18, 2018)

AlwaysHope said:


> 7800X is 2066 platform - takes advantage of quad channel memory architecture, 8700K stuck with dual channel memory.
> Imo, more cores & threads compared to quads need more channels of memory than dual channel systems.
> We have had dual channel memory architecture since early 2000s.





dj-electric said:


> With all this said - meh. The 8700K still stomps the 7800X in just about every application even with more channels that increase e-peen. 7800X has been exiled into the island of obscure CPUs next to its 4-core LGA2066 brothers. It can have 16 memory channels for all we care.


No, he's right. More memory channels do equal better performance in workloads that require high memory bandwidth. This has been proven with benchmarking, both synthetic and real-world.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Jul 18, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> No, he's right. More memory channels do equal better performance in workloads that require high memory bandwidth. This has been proven with benchmarking, both synthetic and real-world.



Gaming benchmarks indicate more memory bandwidth benefits frames per second, although in saying that, depends on how game is coded. Trend is for devs to code for advanced hardware like multichannel memory systems & of course multicore/thread cpus imo.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 18, 2018)

If all I care about is gaming, do I even need avx or can I just raise the multiplier to 50x but leave avx at stock 43 ? I'd like to see that tested. Can't do it myself since I don't have a CL cpu, but it'd be interesting to see this:

run a CPU demanding game (I suggest watchdogs 2 or ac origins, they stress cpu like crazy), make sure you're using 1080p low/medium to rule out gpu bottleneck. Run what you normally run, like 50x with -1/2 avx offset, and then run 50x with -7 avx offset. See how they compare.


----------



## dj-electric (Jul 18, 2018)

AlwaysHope said:


> Gaming benchmarks indicate more memory bandwidth benefits frames per second, although in saying that, depends on how game is coded. Trend is for devs to code for advanced hardware like multichannel memory systems & of course multicore/thread cpus imo.



Yet again, with all that said, a dual-channel equipped 8700K will surpass a 7800X in most gaming tests effortlessly due to its ability to achieve higher frequencies. Even the thin and light 7700K did it.  My behemoth 10 core part pales in many gaming benchmarks to the devilish 8700K, sometimes with the same operating frequency, btw.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 18, 2018)

dj-electric said:


> Yet again, with all that said, a dual-channel equipped 8700K will surpass a 7800X in most gaming tests effortlessly due to its ability to achieve higher frequencies. Even my behemoth 10 core part pales in many gaming benchmarks to the devilish 8700K, sometimes with the same operating frequency, btw.


In games, yes. In nearly everything else, not so much.


----------



## dj-electric (Jul 18, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> In games, yes. In nearly everything else, not so much.



Equal to better at media encoding
https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Intel/Core_i7_8700K/6.html
Equal to better at MySQL server work
https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Intel/Core_i7_8700K/8.html
Better at browser benchmarks
https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Intel/Core_i7_8700K/10.html

It has an iGPU that is basically free processing power for many many tasks as well. Its a nice-to-have bonus.

This thing traded blows and didn't lose horribly to the 8-core 7820X, dude. I'm sorry, but i'd take a 8700K over 7800X every day of the month, and use the extra money i save on motherboard budget to increase raw memory frequency.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 18, 2018)

Good reads for those interested in memory impact on gaming

https://www.purepc.pl/pamieci_ram/test_pamieci_ddr4_2133_3600_mhz_na_intel_core_i5_8600k?page=0,3
https://www.purepc.pl/pamieci_ram/h...cl15_test_pamieci_ddr4_quad_channel?page=0,13

3600 CL15 will often achieve as much as 10% improvement over 3000 CL15, which in many cases will bump the min. fps by ~10. Pretty good for high refresh gaming, especially if you don't have g-sync and aim at constant,fluid 120 fps.
Quad channel works like a charm in cpu intensive games, 2666 quad can match 3600 dual.


----------



## dj-electric (Jul 18, 2018)

It definitely helps compensate over the generally lower CPU gaming performance, no doubt.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jul 18, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> In games, yes. In nearly everything else, not so much.



Well... define "everything" else that goes well with a 10 core HEDT part and fails miserably on the 6 core mainstream part... There is a reason Intel is revamping its HEDT and frantically rebrands high core count parts. Its because HEDT is rapidly losing its USPs. The only real one it has is quad channel and if you managed to pick the right board and CPU, some storage and PCIE, at a tremendous premium.

The reality is, HEDT is a niche and with the increased core counts across the board and from competition, it has become largely obsolete even for much of the old niche. As much as quad channel can improve min fps for example, the advantage is lost or heavily diminished due to lower allcore clocks, a principle that goes for many other workloads as well. There really aren't that many workloads that saturate RAM to that degree, most of those are found in the server space, well beyond our reach and pockets.



cucker tarlson said:


> If all I care about is gaming, do I even need avx or can I just raise the multiplier to 50x but leave avx at stock 43 ? I'd like to see that tested. Can't do it myself since I don't have a CL cpu, but it'd be interesting to see this:
> 
> run a CPU demanding game (I suggest watchdogs 2 or ac origins, they stress cpu like crazy), make sure you're using 1080p low/medium to rule out gpu bottleneck. Run what you normally run, like 50x with -1/2 avx offset, and then run 50x with -7 avx offset. See how they compare.



Your CPU will be running at 43x most of the time, end of story. The AVX offsets are broken really and anyone overclocking 'with' that, is just deluding themselves.

Yes, tried and tested in a wide variety of games such as Guild Wars 2 (DX9 and definitely no AVX), TW:Warhammer, Overwatch, etc etc etc

Comparisons aren't that interesting either, clocks tend to translate directly to higher FPS as long as there are no other (RAM, GPU, engine, net) bottlenecks in play. And with the games you suggest there are MANY such bottlenecks that aren't related to CPU clocks; as you showed very well with your AC:Origins purePC benches that scale heavily off RAM speeds 



AlwaysHope said:


> Anyone running 7800X here?, I did a search nothing came up.
> Curious about this over R5 2600X for future build.
> The prospect of running quad channel memory makes logical sense the more cores & threads we go up in. Pity software development is still lagging at least with games I like.
> TR4 platform attractive but 180w TDP by default a little too high for my liking.



Don't fool yourself with the idea that games are made for top end hardware. Games are made for the common denominator in hardware, which means right now the console level of hardware: 6-8 cores supported by relatively fast RAM is the optimal choice even in terms of 'future' proofing. Going higher in core counts provides zero benefit and I can tell you right now that going beyond 8 cores won't be feasible for gaming for a loooong time. The investment should go towards faster RAM and *optimal* core counts at the highest possible clocks.

And then there is optimization. If you choose to buy into a niche for a specific use case, which a TR/HEDT part for gaming very much is, you choose subpar optimization by default. Again: common denominators rule the game, because they represent the largest volume of sales.


----------



## FireFox (Jul 18, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> The AVX offsets are broken really and anyone overclocking 'with' that, is just deluding themselves.



I have been saying that the whole time and in different threads.


----------

